
Comcast gets tax break designed for Google fiber - michaelry
http://www.oregonlive.com/silicon-forest/index.ssf/2016/02/oregon_created_a_tax_break_for.html
======
ocdtrekkie
I love this story. So lawmakers are writing a law specifically for one company
to take advantage of (corruption much?) and then are now upset that another
company is trying to qualify for it.

